

Ford Planning to Drop Microsoft for BlackBerry in Its Car Technology System - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-02-22/ford-said-to-swap-blackberry-s-qnx-for-microsoft-in-sync-system.html

======
rubiquity
I had the pleasure of working in the same building as a company that builds
specialized navigation systems for high end cars. They almost always used the
microkernel that powers BlackBerry's latest operating systems, QNX, and one of
their engineers described it to me as probably the only good implementation of
a microkernel to date. He felt the microkernel architecture was very important
to the needs of an automobile.

From a hardware standpoint BlackBerry is severely behind the times but their
underlying operating system appears to be quite impressive. It's just yet
another reminder that the best technology isn't enough to win in this mobile
game.

------
Ritournelle
Someone at Microsoft is getting fired, I guarantee it. Also, wasn't Ford
having severe issues with its Microsoft implementation in cars?

